# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İranda 40.milyon GÜNEY.AZERBAYCAN Türkü ayakta

## anau



----------

